# Have UPC TV & Broadband -Cant get Phone ?



## Mixednuts (9 Mar 2009)

Anyone any input on this.....

I have UPC TV Package and 10mg Broadband , I went to get the phone package and was told they cannot supply me with the Phone package as "The phone service is not available in your area " ....

QUESTION...

How can i get 10mg Broadband and not the phone service ...aint they on the same Network?

Confused.

M.


----------



## davidoco (9 Mar 2009)

broadband has nothing to do with phone service. You may just be aware that eircom provide broadband down the phone line but think about it eircom dont provide tv down the phone line - although they would if the could. With 10 meg look up services like blue face and save yourself some money


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Mar 2009)

Strange alright, the broadband and phone come from the same modem (well do in my house anyway)-and everything comes from the same cable point.

Did you try calling them and asking them why not?


----------



## Lipstick69 (9 Mar 2009)

In the case of upc, it's from the same route - so if you can get broadband you should be able to get voice. If your cable supports one, it should support the other!

(we're not talking about a system using the telephone line, and yes, that could provide tv service if it made financial sense for the company)


----------



## Frank (9 Mar 2009)

I have tv and bb have to get a phone for work.

If I order from NTL do they need to get in or can they just post out a phone and turn on the service.

I am sure I can handle plugging in a charger and a phone line.


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Mar 2009)

Yeah, while having a standard phone line does not necessarily imply that you should be able to receive broadband on that line, I would assume that if a cable connection supports digital TV and broadband, it should be able to support voice, but am open to correction on that assumption from someone with more technical knowledge than myself.


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Mar 2009)

Frank said:


> I have tv and bb have to get a phone for work.
> 
> If I order from NTL do they need to get in or can they just post out a phone and turn on the service.
> 
> I am sure I can handle plugging in a charger and a phone line.



Pretty much, but whether they will just post it out, I don't know.

Note there are 2 phone connections on the back of the modem-unless you subscribe for 2 lines, only 1 will work.


----------



## theresa1 (9 Mar 2009)

Having Broadband with upc does not guarantee that you can have voice (voip) as well. It depends on what the upc network is like in your area and yes it's technical. For example to have broadband you need to be on a two way network -upload and download. If the network is only one way you cant have broadband.


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Mar 2009)

So if you have upload and download, it doesn't necessarily mean that you can have phone?

And, presuming the connection doesn't support UPC phone, you won't be able to avail of any VOIP service (Skype, Blueface etc), well, at least a reliable connection anyway?


----------



## Frank (9 Mar 2009)

Can get the phone lots of people in the apt block have phones as well.

Have been hounded several times by the cold calls.


----------



## theresa1 (9 Mar 2009)

No once you have upc broadband you could get blueface for example. upc voip work's different as they can dedicate part of your connection specifically to the voip (voice) part. This does not happen with any other voip service that you could use on upc.


----------



## Mixednuts (12 Mar 2009)

*it gets better...Have UPC TV & Broadband -Cant get Phone ?*

Cut from the UPC Site -Telephone section ...

Quote...
"Our phone service is an innovative service which uses the same cable that provides our TV and Broadband services to your home instead of the traditional telephone lines used by other phone operators."

Just spoke to UPC Customer service (again) and asked why I couldnt get the phone..

Told.
"They probably have not put in the splitters or software for the phone service in your area , thats why you cant get it ??????????????"

So what is the 10mg that I am getting currently been supplied by ...spagetti


NOW I AM REALLY CONFUSED


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Mar 2009)

Ok, so there is obviously more to it than I have thought.

My suggestions:

1.  Ask them to put in said splitters/software
2.  Use a VOIP solution as mentioned by others


----------

